# The problem with the connection to the usb port CAMS 1V-6P



## Dmitrovski (Jan 3, 2009)

I can not connect to the USB port CAMS 1V-6P. I bought a new machine in 2011. It has a usb port. But in the settings GemMaster (version 2,9 F,10,0511) not "send a design by USB" only COM. I have not got a computer with a COM port. When I connect the machine to a USB port on the equipment being installed, I point to the drivers folder, then restart windows. When you send the design to the machine, a message "error: Can not open COM port". What can be done that would connect the machine to a usb port? Please help. It is very necessary to work, and I can not use the machine. Thanks.


----------



## api (Nov 22, 2009)

I am not sure it helps but try this:

*Use the COM port of the CAMS* (instead of the USB) as follows. In the Setup page of the GemMaster choose a COM port (e.g. COM1). Set the Baud rate to 57600 Bps. 

Buy an inexpensive *USB - Serial adapter*. Something like this:

StarTech ICUSB2321X 1 Port USB to Serial Adapter Cable - 1ft, COM Retention, 230Kbps, Male to Male at TigerDirect.com

Install the driver of the adapter, connect your CAMS with a serial cable and you are done.

I understand that your question was about using the USB port of the CAMS, but sometimes it is easier to work around a problem than to solve it. 

We did this 3 years ago in 30 minutes, and the serial connection has never had any problem since then. Actually, the serial cable can be much longer than the USB...

Good luck...


----------



## Dmitrovski (Jan 3, 2009)

Thank you. I've already done. The problem is that the windows in this case defines the CAMS as a web camera and does not want to install the driver for CAMS. Which device you specify windows so the system has identified CIDA right? Maybe somebody knows how to make CAMS work through USB?


----------



## HotFix Tech (Mar 21, 2013)

Have you already tried to uninstall the drivers for the cams in windows reboot the PC., reinstall the drivers, go in to the device manager and check the ports(COM & LPT) and make it match the com port that is in the settings of gemaster? And API is right, the baud rate has to match as well.


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

We use the com port on ours but I know that you have to install a driver to get the USB port to work - I'm pretty sure that the USB is still connected to the COM port (just allows you to use a USB cable) so you have to install a driver that lets it see the usb and send like it is USB. Look at the this link or email them and they will take get it to work https://support.zoho.com/portal/coldesi/HomePage.do

Sorry not more help.

Scott


----------

